# اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل



## Coptic Man (27 ديسمبر 2005)

لم يعد مصطلح آكلي لحوم البشر مجرد مصطلح نقرؤه في الأساطير القديمة التي تعود للعصور الغابرة, أو نشاهده في أفلام الرعب والإثارة المليئة بالمشاهد المقززة, والتي يتسابق أبطالها للفوز بالغنيمة الثمينة وهي ضحية جديدة يأكلونها حية, ويستمتعون بدمائها, وينتهي الفيلم بمشاهد بشعة تقشعر لها الأبدان وتجعلنا نفقد حواسنا لفترة طويلة قبل أن نفيق من هول ما رأينا..​ 
فالإنسان بطبيعته المعهودة يبحث دائما عن المجهول ويحاول أن يروض نفسه علي التماسك والصمود أمام كل ما هو غريب ومخيف حتي يجعل من نفسه قويا لا يخضع للضعف البشري، وهذا ما يفسر تدافع الجماهير الغفيرة دائما لمشاهدة أفلام الرعب أو الاحتفاظ بالصور المرعبة ولقطات الرعب الحقيقية على أجهزة الكمبيوتر، ولكنه رغم كل ذلك لم يتمكن أن يتقبل فكرة آكلي لحوم البشر على أرض الواقع.. ولكن رفض فكرة ما لا ينفي وجودها وهذا ما حدث بالفعل مع آكلي لحوم البشر الذين أصبحوا للأسف الشديد يعيشون بيننا!!!​ 

لم يتصور أحد يوما ما أن الأطفال الذين يموتون يوميا في الولادة أو تجدهم الشرطة مقتولين لأنهم جاءوا سفاحا سوف يصبحون نوعا جديدا من الطعام الشهي الطازج الذي تصاحبه المقبلات والمشهيات بعد أن تم إعداده خصيصا لنوع غريب من الكائنات تدعى آكلي لحوم البشر..
ففي اليابان على سبيل المثال لا الحصر يتراوح سعر الطفل المقطع والمجهز ما بين 10,000 إلى 12,000 ألف ين ياباني أما الأطفال المخلية فلها سعر آخر وبالطبع هذا يتوقف على أمزجة آكلي لحوم البشر الذين تبذل لهم المحلات جهدا هائلا لتوفير احتياجاتهم من الأطفال!!!​ 

* التداوي بالأعضاء البشرية 
أشار تقرير للشرطة أن حوالي 300 شخص يقتلون سنوياً لهذا الغرض.. مشيراً إلى أن الرقم الصحيح لعدد القتلى من الصعب تحديده.. لأن معظم حوادث القتل التي تحدث يتم تسجيلها على أنها حوادث غير معلومة الدوافع. 
وتطرق التقرير إلى حقائق مذهلة.. وهي أن أهل جنوب أفريقيا لا يزالون يعتقدون أنه للحصول على القوة والمال.. يجب الذهاب إلى الأطباء السحرة وليس للخبراء في هذا المجال.. كذلك الذين يريدون أن يكونوا في حال أحسن ومتميزين في عملهم.. ونجد المقاومين والسياسيين الذين يبحثون عن الحظ.. واللص الذي يحاول التملص من فعلته يتوجهون إلى الأساطير والخرافات وتناول أعضاء الغير. 
هنا.. يطرح سؤال مهم نفسه.. وهو كيف يتم استخدام الأجزاء البشرية للوصول إلى الهدف المراد؟ 
يكون ذلك عن طريق الأكل أو الشرب أو تلطيخ الشخص الباحث عن المال أو الحظ بهذه الأجزاء.. وإنه لكل جزء من الجسم البشري وظيفة ومهمة مختلفة عن الجزء الآخر...​ 

* لكل عضو وظيفة
فمثلاً الشخص الذي يعاني من عدم الإنجاب.. عليه أن يقوم بقتل أب لأطفال كثيرين ويتناول عضوه الذكري. 
وفي حالة أخرى.. يقوم البائع باستخدام يد مبتورة في صفع ما لديه من منتجات كل صباح.. قبل أن يفتح متجره.. بهدف طرد الأرواح الشريرة.. وجلب الزبائن.. كذلك فإن صراخ الطفل أثناء تقطيع أعضائه وأطرافه يجلب الزبائن لصاحب المتجر.. ويعطي قوة سحرية خارقة.. لمن يقوم بالتقطيع. 
كذلك أكل العضو الذكري لشخص آخر يعطي من يتناوله فحولة غير عادية.. وتناول العين يقوي النظر.. وشرب الدماء يعطي الحيوية والنشاط. ​ 

* استهداف الأطفال 
أوضح أحد الباحثين لهذه المسألة.. أن الأطفال في سن صغيرة.. يكونون أكثر استهدافاً من قبل هؤلاء الأفراد عن غيرهم.. لاعتقادهم القوي بأن القوة والفائدة في جسم الأطفال دون سن البلوغ أعظم.. مقارنة بمن هم تعدوا سن البلوغ. 
وحذر من أن أعداد القتلى المستخدمين في التداوي بالأعضاء.. سوف يزدادون في الفترة المقبلة بصورة كبيرة.. خاصة وأن الأغلبية العظمى من الناس تريد أن تصبح من الأثرياء.. بغض النظر عن الغاية أو الوسيلة التي تؤدي لذلك. ​ 

* أمر صعب 
أوضحت شرطة جنوب أفريقيا أن عملية القبض على هؤلاء القتلى.. أمر صعب للغاية.. لأنه لا يوجد حتى الآن علاقة واضحة بين الجناة والضحايا.. وأشارت إلى أن آخر التحقيقات توصلت إلى أن الضحايا يكونون على معرفة مسبقة بالمجرمين؛ حيث يذهبون معهم بمحض إرادتهم إلى الكمين الذي أعدوه لهم دون معرفتهم بمصيرهم. 
ومما يزيد من مهمة اعتقالهم صعوبة.. أن الناس يخشون الإبلاغ أو الإدلاء بأي معلومات متوافرة لديهم.. خشية انتقام الأرواح الشريرة منهم.​ 

* دماء وإنترنت
لقد انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة مواقع عديدة على شبكة الإنترنت تتعهد بتقديم أجود أنواع الأطفال وبأنسب الأسعار مما يدل على أن هذه التجارة بدأت في الرواج والتطور!!
فهل يأتي اليوم الذي نجد فيه محلات عالمية شهيرة لها فروع في شتى أنحاء العالم وتشتهر ببيع اللحوم البشرية مع تقديم جوائز قيمة ومسابقات وهدايا أو تقديم عروض خاصة من الأحجام العائلية يخصص جزء من عائدها لخدمة المرضى والمحتاجين؟؟؟؟ ​ 

الصور ( ld: تحذير بنات او حد قلبه ضعيف ومش بيحب الصور دي مش ينزل الصور صعبة )​ 
:t7: عاوز تشوف الصور انزل لتحت :t7: ​




علي مسؤليتك دي مش هزار سامعه يا ميرنا انتي وجومانه :nunu0000: ​ 
انتوا عارفين كوبتك ld: ​ 













الصورة دي مشكوك في صحتها ​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 
يتبع​​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 ديسمبر 2005)

اما الصور دي فا يوجد بعض القبائل اذا مات احدهم اكلوه وبالذات لو كان طفل :t32: 
















بعض المطاعم في الصين والدول الاسيوية متخصصة في اكل لحوم الاطفال
















يتبع :t3: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 ديسمبر 2005)

يتبع :t3:​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 ديسمبر 2005)

صور حقيقة لاكلة لحوم بشر 





















دي مش عارف ايه ظروفها :cry 







:t3: ان كان في العمر بقية ها اجبلكم حاجات تانية بخصوص الموضوع ده :t3: ​


----------



## ezzzak (27 ديسمبر 2005)

الله عليك يا مينا 

شويه صور روعه بس ياريت مكنتش كتبت تحذير 

عشان المضين الي هنا يشوفو الحجات الجميله دي 

بس الصوره الاخيره دي صورتك الي بتاكل فيها دراع الراجل 

انا فاكر اليوم الجميل ده يا مينا :new6: 


هههههههههههههه


----------



## انسانية (28 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا عالصور

من جد شيء فظييييييييع ومقزز وما فيها اي انسانية

والله كنت باكل بسكوت مبسوطة وفجاة شفت الصور بطني صارت شبعانة وما صار لي نفس اكل

الله يعين يا ترا حاكل بعد كدا واللا لا

شكرا


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2005)

ربنا ياخدك
 يا مينا حرام حرام حرام هعيط ربنا ياخدك


----------



## ezzzak (29 ديسمبر 2005)

انسانية قال:
			
		

> شكرا عالصور
> 
> من جد شيء فظييييييييع ومقزز وما فيها اي انسانية
> 
> ...




ممكن تديني البسكوته اكلها انا الحجات دي مش بتاثر معايا 

:smil11:


----------



## ezzzak (29 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> ربنا ياخدك
> يا مينا حرام حرام حرام هعيط ربنا ياخدك





:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 


:t14: :t14: :t14: :t14: 



بعد الشر علي مينا 


:t3:


----------



## Michael (29 ديسمبر 2005)

يم يم 

وياترى مذبوح حسب الشريعة الاسلامية

ولو فية مطاعم  بتقدم الوجبات دى يا ريت اعرف

شكرا يا هوت


----------



## My Rock (29 ديسمبر 2005)

انا عازمك بليلة رأس السنة على هيك وجبة... مين حاب يشاركنا؟؟


----------



## antoon refaat (29 ديسمبر 2005)

الل اخ اع عليك يا مينا قرفتني في عيشتي ياراجل
بس هي علي العموم بجد حلوه لدرجه تقرف
هههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2005)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> الله عليك يا مينا
> 
> شويه صور روعه بس ياريت مكنتش كتبت تحذير
> 
> ...




لو مكنتش كتبت تحذير كان ده هيبقي شكلي :vava:  بعديها 

وميرسي لمروك يا حبي :friends:


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2005)

انسانية قال:
			
		

> شكرا عالصور
> 
> من جد شيء فظييييييييع ومقزز وما فيها اي انسانية
> 
> ...



:t11: :t11: :t11: 

صعبتي عليا بامانه يا انسانيه كنت ها اعيط عليكي :sad 

وبعدين انا كاتب تحذير يا فضوليين 

المهم احنا عاوزين البسكوته 

وابقي طمنينا اكلتي ولا لا بعدها

ميرسي لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> ربنا ياخدك
> يا مينا حرام حرام حرام هعيط ربنا ياخدك



وبعدين مش شايفة التحذير التخين اللي فوق :t32: 

مش بتسمعوا كلام عمو مينا هوت ld: 

:t7: :t7: 

امين انا كمان زهقت من الدنيا :t12: 

شكرا لمرورك:friends:


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2005)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:
> 
> بعد الشر علي مينا
> 
> ...




تسلملي يا حبي :smil2: 

وعلشان كده ها اسيبك البسكويته بتاعت انسانية 

انتا اللي ليا في المنتدي :friends:


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2005)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> يم يم
> 
> وياترى مذبوح حسب الشريعة الاسلامية
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه

هي دي الرجالة بتاعتنا 

نشوفلك مطاعم ليه لا فيه بس بره مصر :smil12: 

شكرا لمرورك يا مايكل


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> انا عازمك بليلة رأس السنة على هيك وجبة... مين حاب يشاركنا؟؟



يالهوي الادمن بتاعنا اكل لحوم بشر :t19: 

عليه العوض في الاعضاء :t7: 

شكرا لمرورك يا روك


----------



## Coptic Man (30 ديسمبر 2005)

antoon refaat قال:
			
		

> الل اخ اع عليك يا مينا قرفتني في عيشتي ياراجل
> بس هي علي العموم بجد حلوه لدرجه تقرف
> هههههههههههه




معلش يا انطون 

المهم روك عزمنا علي اكل لحوم بشر هتيجي معانا :smil12: 

ميرسي لمرورك ld:


----------



## antoon refaat (31 ديسمبر 2005)

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااام يا مينا  انا  ااااااااااااااااااه بقرف يا راجل وعلي العموم علي الغدا بكره اعملنا صنيه كلاب
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Michael (31 ديسمبر 2005)

يم يم يم 

لولا انى صايم كنت ذبحت شوية عضاء من الاعضاء الى فى المنتدى 

وسيبت البنات للتحلية

مع انى اشك انهم لتحلية 

وانهم هيعملولى عسر فى الهضم


----------



## antoon refaat (31 ديسمبر 2005)

ههههههههه لالالا بجد الكلام اللي انتا بتقوله دال شويه صح 
ما عدا:ميرنا وجومانه ومايا
ولا إيه دول زهرة المنتدي يا مايكل ولا إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## انسانية (3 يناير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> ممكن تديني البسكوته اكلها انا الحجات دي مش بتاثر معايا
> 
> :smil11:



اوكي اتفضل::


----------



## انسانية (3 يناير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> :t11: :t11: :t11:
> 
> صعبتي عليا بامانه يا انسانيه كنت ها اعيط عليكي :sad
> 
> ...



اكيد اكلت بس انا كل ما اتذكر الصوت تنسد نفسي

وانا اللي دايما يفتح شهيتي حلاوة السبنابون


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 يناير 2006)

ياة يا مينا تانى صورة الولد دة قريبى انا عارفة
اكلتة يا مينا 
حراااااااام علـــــــــــــيك ومنكم لله يا مفترى
اخوك اللى كان اخوك كيرو


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

انا شفت هذي الصور من قبل  

بس ما كان لي نية ارد على الموضوع بس في احد الاعضاء استفزني 

وهذا رد عليه 

قال تعالى : يا ايها الذين امنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن ان بعض الظن اثم ولا تجسسوا ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا ايحب احدكم ان ياكل لحم اخيه ميتا فكرهتموه واتقوا الله ان الله تواب رحيم 
سورة الحجرات - سورة 49 - آية 12


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 يناير 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> انا شفت هذي الصور من قبل
> 
> بس ما كان لي نية ارد على الموضوع بس في احد الاعضاء استفزني
> 
> ...




ممكن تذكرنا لنا من هذا العضو الكريم اخ نذير


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2006)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> انا شفت هذي الصور من قبل
> 
> بس ما كان لي نية ارد على الموضوع بس في احد الاعضاء استفزني
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه

ضحكتني يا اخ زاير صدقني 

شكلك نسيت الموضوع ده خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134&highlight=%E1%CD%E6%E3+%C7%E1%C8%D4%D1

يلا راجعه ورد عليه :t37: 

سورة النحل 16 آية 115 تفسير القرطبى 

ثُمَّ إِذَا وَجَدَ الْمُضْطَرّ مَيْتَة وَخِنْزِيرًا وَلَحْم اِبْن آدَم أَكَلَ الْمَيْتَة ; لِأَنَّهَا حَلَال فِي حَال . وَالْخِنْزِير وَابْن آدَم لَا يَحِلّ بِحَالٍ . وَالتَّحْرِيم الْمُخَفَّف أَوْلَى أَنْ يُقْتَحَم مِنْ التَّحْرِيم الْمُثَقَّل ; كَمَا لَوْ أُكْرِهَ أَنْ يَطَأ أُخْته أَوْ أَجْنَبِيَّة , وَطِئَ الْأَجْنَبِيَّة لِأَنَّهَا تَحِلّ لَهُ بِحَالٍ . وَهَذَا هُوَ الضَّابِط لِهَذِهِ الْأَحْكَام . وَلَا يَأْكُل اِبْن آدَم وَلَوْ مَاتَ ; قَالَهُ عُلَمَاؤُنَا , وَبِهِ قَالَ أَحْمَد وَدَاوُد . اِحْتَجَّ أَحْمَد بِقَوْلِهِ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام : ( كَسْر عَظْم الْمَيِّت كَكَسْرِهِ حَيًّا ) .

وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِيّ : يَأْكُل لَحْم اِبْن آدَم . وَلَا يَجُوز لَهُ أَنْ يَقْتُل ذِمِّيًّا لِأَنَّهُ مُحْتَرَم الدَّم , وَلَا مُسْلِمًا وَلَا أَسِيرًا لِأَنَّهُ مَال الْغَيْر . فَإِنْ كَانَ حَرْبِيًّا أَوْ زَانِيًا مُحْصَنًا جَازَ قَتْله وَالْأَكْل مِنْهُ . وَشَنَّعَ دَاوُد عَلَى الْمُزَنِيّ بِأَنْ قَالَ : قَدْ أَبَحْت أَكْل لُحُوم الْأَنْبِيَاء فَغَلَبَ عَلَيْهِ اِبْن شُرَيْح بِأَنْ قَالَ : فَأَنْتَ قَدْ تَعَرَّضْت لِقَتْلِ الْأَنْبِيَاء إِذْ مَنَعْتهمْ مِنْ أَكْل الْكَافِر . قَالَ اِبْن الْعَرَبِيّ : الصَّحِيح عِنْدِي أَلَّا يَأْكُل الْآدَمِيّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَحَقَّقَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يُنْجِيه وَيُحْيِيه ; وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم . 

:big :big :big ​


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

> ممكن تذكرنا لنا من هذا العضو الكريم اخ نذير


ما ادري ليش دائما تسميني نذير 

هل انت تقصد بهذا اني انا و نذير شخص واحد ؟ 

شوفو الاي بي وتأكدو 



> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ضحكتني يا اخ زاير صدقني
> 
> شكلك نسيت الموضوع ده خالد أبن الوليد يطبخ ويأكل لحم آدمى



يااخ مينا وينك عن المسنجر ؟ 

وبنسبة الى هذا الموضوع كنت من قبل كم يوم متردد اني ارد عليه لو لا  وجيد انك انت الي اتيت به 

وهذا ردي 

رأي شخص من المسلمين لا يعني انه هو السائد عند المسلمين جميعا 

سورة النحل 16 آية 115 الميزان في تفسير القرآن

قوله تعالى: فمن اضطر غير باغ و لا عاد، أي غير ظالم و لا متجاوز حده، و هما حالان عاملهما الاضطرار فيكون المعنى فمن اضطر إلى أكل شيء مما ذكر من المنهيات اضطرارا في حال عدم بغيه و عدم عدوه فلا ذنب له في الأكل، و أما لو اضطر في حال البغي و العدو كأن يكونا هما الموجبين للاضطرار فلا يجوز له ذلك، و قوله تعالى: إن الله غفور رحيم، دليل على أن التجوز تخفيف و رخصة منه تعالى للمؤمنين و إلا فمناط النهي موجود في صورة الاضطرار أيضا. 

تفسير تقريب القرآن إلى الأذهان

((إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ)) وهي التي لم تُذبح على النحو الشرعي، ((وَالدَّمَ)) وهو وإن كان مطلقاً، إلا أنه مقيّد بالمسفوح لقوله سبحانه (ألا يكون ميتة أو دماً مسفوحاً)، ((وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ)) وخصّ اللحم بالكلام، وإن كانت جملته محرّمة، لأن اللحم هو المعظم المقصود في الغالب، ((وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ))، الإهلال في الذبيحة رفع الصوت بالتسمية، وقد كان المشركون عند ذبحهم يرفعون أصواتهم بتسمية الأوثان، فنهى الله سبحانه عن أكل ذبيحة ذكر غير إسم الله عليها، ((فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ)) بصيغة المجهول، فإنّ "إضطرّ" متعد من باب الإفتعال، وحيث لم يكن المقصود، سبب الإضطرار، ذُكر مجهولاً ((غَيْرَ بَاغٍ))، أي لم يكن باغياً وطالباً للّذة في أكله وشربه ((وَلاَ عَادٍ))، أي معتد في الأكل والشرب، عن حد الضرورة، أي غير باغٍ على إمام المسلمين، ولا عاد بالمعصية طريق المحقّين ((فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ)) في تناول هذه المحرّمات ((إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ)) يستر العصيان إذا إضطر إليه، فإنّ غفر بمعنى ستر، وستر العصيان، عدم المؤاخذة به ((رَّحِيمٌ)) بكم، ولذا جاز تناول المحرّم حال الإضطرار.

تفسير نور الثقلين 

قال عز من قائل انما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما اهل به لغيرالله.

496 - في عيون الأخبار في باب ذكر ماكتب به الرضا عليه السلام إلى محمد بن سنان في جواب مسائله في العلل وحرمت الميتة لما فيها من فساد الابدان والافة ولما أراد الله عز وجل أن يجعل التسمية سببا للتحليل، وفرقا بين الحلال والحرام وحرم الله تعالى الدم كتحريم الميتة لما فيه من فساد الابدان، ولانه يورث الماء الاصفر، ويبخر ألفم وينتن الريح، ويسئ الخلق ويورث القسوة للقلب، وقلة الرأفة والرحمة، حتى لايؤمن ان يقتل ولده ووالده وصاحبه وحرم الخنزير لانه مشوه جعله الله تعالى عظة للخلق وعبرة وتخويفا ودليلا على ما مسخ على خلقته وصورته وجعل فيه شبها من الإنسان ليدل على انه من الخلق المغضوب عليه وحرم ما اهل به لغيرالله للذى أوجب الله عز وجل على خلقه من الاقرار به، وذكر اسمه على الذبائح المحللة ولئلا يسوى بين ما تقرب به وبين ما جعل عبادة للشياطين والاوثان لان في تسمية الله عز وجل الاقرار بربوبوبيته وتوحيده، وما في الاهلال لغيرالله من الشرك والتقرب إلى غيره ليكون ذكرالله تعالى وتسميته على الذبيحة فرقا بين ما احل الله وبين ما حرم الله.

497 - في كتاب علل الشرايع بإسناده إلى محمد بن عذافر عن بعض رجاله عن ابى جعفر (ع) قال: قلت له: لم حرم الله عز وجل الخمر والميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير ؟ فقال: ان الله تبارك وتعالى لم يحرم ذلك على عباده واحل لهم ما سوى ذلك من رغبة فيما أحل لهم، ولازهد فيما حرم عليهم، ولكنه عز وجل خلق الخلق فعلم مايقوم به ابدانهم وما يصلحهم فأحل لهم واباحه وعلم مايضرهم فنهاهم عنه وحرمه عليهم، ثم احل للمضطر في الوقت الذي لايقوم بدنه الابه. فأمره ان ينال منه بقدر البلغة لاغير ذلك، ثم قال: اما الميتة فانه لم ينل احد منها الاضعف بدنه، واوهنت قوته، وانقطع نسله، ولايموت آكل الميتة الافجأة، واما الدم فانه يورث اكله الماء الاصفر ويورث الكلب1 و قساوة القلب وقلة الرأفة والرحمة، حتى لايؤمن على حميمه2 ولايؤمن على من صحبه: واما الخنزير فان الله عز وجل مسخ قوما في صورشتى مثل الخنزير والقرد والدب، ثم نهى عن اكل الميتة لكيما ينتفع بها ولايستخف بعقوبته، والحديث طويل اخذنا منه موضع الحاجة،

498 - في كتاب الخصال عن ابى عبد الله (ع) قال: عشرة اشياء من الميتة ذكية العظم والشعر، والصوف، والريش، والقرن، والحافر، والبيض، والانفحة، واللبن، والسن.


والميتة هي الحيوانات الميتة التي ماتت بطريقة او اخرى  واصبحت جثة .


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2006)

*افهم كده اني كل جزء في الاسلام بيعارض بعضه عندكم 

هتلاقي حاجة من عندنا تفسيرها مختلف عند الاباء 

كله واحد وراي واحد مش متناقض زي عندكم وكل ما اقولك حاجة تبقي المتناقض بتاعها *


----------



## Zayer (4 يناير 2006)

ليس كل جزء يعارض بعضه 

فكثير من الاشياء متفقين عليها و لله الحمد 

والمهم اني رديت على هذا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

ربنااااااااااااااااا يرحمنا:crying:


----------



## جيلان (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

حرام عليك  يا مينا دنا مقدرتش اكمل الصور وبعدين التحذير بفتكره هزار زى ما كله بيعمل كده
وباذن الله حاجى اموت ايزاك عشن مش حسة انه عنده دم:budo:
ملاك صح:smile01


----------



## assyrian girl (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

Oh my Lord Jesus Oh my God that was so scary i cant sleep today :beee:


----------



## Ramzi (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

ايه القرف ده :t30:


----------



## twety (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

الله يسامحك
:t32:


----------



## kajo (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

يععععععععععععععععععععععععع


الله يقرفك

سورى طبعا 

بس بجد انا عايز ارجع


----------



## red_pansy (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

*الله يسامحك :ranting:*
*بزمتك ياشيخ ده موضوع يتحط فى القسم الترفيهى:t32:*
*ده يتعمله قسم خاص ليه ويسموه قسم القرف :a82:*
*لك يوم ياظالم:t32:*

​


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ربنااااااااااااااااا يرحمنا:crying:


 
امين :fun_oops:


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



جيلان قال:


> حرام عليك يا مينا دنا مقدرتش اكمل الصور وبعدين التحذير بفتكره هزار زى ما كله بيعمل كده
> وباذن الله حاجى اموت ايزاك عشن مش حسة انه عنده دم:budo:
> ملاك صح:smile01


 
هههههههههههههههه

لا انا بهزر في المواضيع دي :smil15:

وبلاش تموتي ايزاك بالذات ده حبيبي بس هو ندل ومش متواجد حاليا :bomb:

وميرسي علي مرورك يا ملاك قصدي يا جيلان :flowers:


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



assyrian girl قال:


> Oh my Lord Jesus Oh my God that was so scary i cant sleep today :beee:


 
it's good :smil12:

شكرا علي مشاركتك الجميلة وبعدين ايه اللي دخلك يا فضولية بدال بتخافي :t32:


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



Ramzi قال:


> ايه القرف ده :t30:


 
ده اقل واجب اتفضل معانا يا رامزي هههه

شكرا لمرورك وردك


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



twety قال:


> الله يسامحك
> :t32:


 
thankes :gy0000:


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



kajo قال:


> يععععععععععععععععععععععععع
> 
> 
> الله يقرفك
> ...


 
ويقرفك يا حبيبي :closedeye

رجع عادي ولا يهمك هههه :gy0000:

شكرا علي المرور والرد


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



red_pansy قال:


> *الله يسامحك :ranting:*
> 
> *بزمتك ياشيخ ده موضوع يتحط فى القسم الترفيهى:t32:*
> *ده يتعمله قسم خاص ليه ويسموه قسم القرف :a82:*
> *لك يوم ياظالم:t32:*​


 
لو لاحظتي هتلاقيه قديم اوي 

بلاش تزعقي يا ريد احسن يجيلك شوجر ولا حاجة :gy0000:

وبعدين انا كاتب تحذير للفضوليين امثالك ههههه

شركا للرد والدعوة الحلوة :t26:


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

" في النهاية احب ابشركم اننا ضيفت صور جديدة وهيتم نقل الموضوع للقسم الثقافي لاحقا "

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

*منك لله يا بعيد

مش تقول تحذير بجد 

انا فاكرة انة هزار 

ربنك يسمحك بجد

صدقنى اعصابى بازت خلاص

بجد مش عارف اتلم على روحى

ربنا يسامحك يا بعيد

منك لله ينتقم منك المسيح 

روح قلبى وربى غضبنين عليك 

منك لله منك لله اقول اية بس

منك لله ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

عا يزه اقلك انى اول مره اشوف الموضوع ده النهارده وكنت بفطر والساندويتش فى ايدى:dntknw:...........لك ان تتخيل دعيتلك أد ايه:ranting: .........يجعلوا من حدك ونصيبك  :t33: ياااااااا كوبتك                يلا بالشفاااااااااااااااا:smil12: ...


----------



## gift (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

حرام عليك


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *منك لله يا بعيد​*
> 
> _*مش تقول تحذير بجد *_​
> _*انا فاكرة انة هزار *_​
> ...


 
كل دي دعاوي

وانا كاتب تحذير :shutup22:

امال لو مش كاتب كان ايه اللي حصل 

:t19:​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



Dona Nabil قال:


> عايزه اقلك انى اول مره اشوف الموضوع ده النهارده وكنت بفطر والساندويتش فى ايدى:dntknw:...........لك ان تتخيل دعيتلك أد ايه:ranting: .........يجعلوا من حدك ونصيبك :t33: ياااااااا كوبتك يلا بالشفاااااااااااااااا:smil12: ...


 
متخيل للاسف :new2:

عماتا انا عايز السندوتش لو مفيش مانع يعني


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



gift قال:


> حرام عليك


 
شكرا :t19:


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

طبعا الاستاذ مينا كاتب التحزير دا علشان يثير فضولنا وندخل
وهو عارف طبعا اننا هندخل هندخل
رررررررررررررروح منك للى اكلت دراع جوزها يا راجل
ربنا على المفترى
:ranting:​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

*بجد بجد حرام عليك يا كوبتك ايه ده بس انت بينك وبين البنات تار بايت جايبلهم الصور الفظيعة دى انا احوليت وكان هيغم عليا لما شوفتهم بجد حرااااااااااام عليك*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



بنت الفادى قال:


> طبعا الاستاذ مينا كاتب التحزير دا علشان يثير فضولنا وندخل​
> وهو عارف طبعا اننا هندخل هندخل
> رررررررررررررروح منك للى اكلت دراع جوزها يا راجل
> ربنا على المفترى
> ...


 
لا صدقيني ده مش قصدي ابدا بس تصوري ده اللي حصل :t19:

وبالنسبة للي اكلت ذراع جوزها هتلاقي صورتها في الموضوع :new6:

اصلهم مسكوها

شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> *بجد بجد حرام عليك يا كوبتك ايه ده بس انت بينك وبين البنات تار بايت جايبلهم الصور الفظيعة دى انا احوليت وكان هيغم عليا لما شوفتهم بجد حرااااااااااام عليك*


 
انا مش جايبها للبنات انا كاتب تحذير للبنات

اعملكم ايه يا فضوليين :boxing:


----------



## jim_halim (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*


الموضوع حلو بس الصور فظيعة .. 

منك لله ... كرهتني في اللحمة .. 

بس بجد بجد حرام عليك 

​


----------



## محب للعذراء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

طيب هيدا مش حرام الواحد يأكل لحم بشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## ميرنا (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

تصدق الصور دى ولا ليها قيمة هى صحيح مقرفة بس مش زى الفيلم خالص كان يوم اسود :crying:


----------



## ماريان مرمر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

اية دة


----------



## بتول لرب (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

حرام عليك:smil13:








mylove_h_love


----------



## أسد (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*



Michael قال:


> يم يم
> 
> وياترى مذبوح حسب الشريعة الاسلامية
> 
> ...



و من قال لك انه مذبوح أصلاً
و من فظلك غير طريقتك في الرد


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

*ان كان هؤلاء ياكلون لحوم اخوانهم البشرظاهريا*
*فهناك من ياكل لحم اخوته باطنيا*
*الظلم والنميمة وحق الاجير وغيرها*
*من الامور التى تعتبر أكل للحوم البشر *
*شكرا يامينا على الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## fayse_f (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

لسة الحروب بتدور و تذيد يا يسوع ما بيتعب الانسان غير المرض والجوع


----------



## اني بل (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اكل لحوم البشر + صور+ بنات مش تدخل*

فظيييييييييييييييييييييييع جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا

شئ لا يتصوره احد مهما سمع عن هذا الموضوع لكن هذا الموضوع يوضح حقيقة مؤلمة مؤلمة مؤلمةةةةةةةةة

ارحمنا يا يسوع فعلا اننا عايشين في الأيام الأخيرة...​


----------

